# Keeping up the UK end!



## plug_in_baby (Jan 16, 2004)

hey, are there any uk techies on this most excellent site? and hey to techies from across the pond. anyone got a cool site for someone who needs to learn more bout stage management?, i'm good at ech directing but i've never done SM before and need some help.

adam


----------



## wolf825 (Jan 16, 2004)

plug_in_baby said:


> hey, are there any uk techies on this most excellent site? and hey to techies from across the pond. anyone got a cool site for someone who needs to learn more bout stage management?, i'm good at ech directing but i've never done SM before and need some help.
> 
> adam




Hi Adam and welcome aboard. We have folks from all over the world--austrailia and Argentina come to mind right now...and many in the states. Feel free to post your SM questions here in the Stage Management forum and I'm sure folks on here will be glad to offer advice and experiences to help you out. I'm sure you have experiences and ideas you can offer as well to folks--so feel free to post away. Hope you enjoy your time here and visit and contribute often. Welcome!!

Cheers!
-wolf


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi Adam, 

Welcome Aboard!! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to extend a friendly welcome from our side of the pond to yours!! 

See you around the Forums!!

-dvsDave


----------



## u_dakka (Feb 20, 2004)

im also uk but im not very good yet im only 17 so i need some more experiance. seeing as your also UK any good companies that you use?


----------



## wemeck (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard! I hope you enjoy your stay. Hope to see you around the forums.


----------

